# فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش



## تـ،،،ـويق (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش


السلام عليكم



بناء على طلبات العضوات بخصوص الفساتين والشنط للي حاب يشوفها 

عندي كم موديل على سبيل الذكر مو الحصر 



المقاسات s m l والشوزات من 36_41

باسم الله 

فلات بربري 550 ريال
















**شنطه شانيل سودا 1550







شانيل ماكسي W34 X H23 X D9cm سعرها _ 1950







شانيل ماكسي 
W34 X H23 X D9cm سعرها_1950







تيور شانيل s m l _ 800 






بلوزه طويله بينكو روووعه 570






فستان ترتر ماركه ماثاوي s m l _ 570 











*
*التوصيل بالرياض عن طريق مندوب


الطلب ياخذ من 3 اسابيع الى شهر 

مااسمح لاي احد يشكك بمصداقيتي 


اذا ماوصلتك نفس الصور واحلى انا اتحمل ترجيع المبلغ 


للتذكير شنط شانيل الاصليه سعرها يوصل 20 الف 


واللي يعجبه شي حياها الله واللي ماعجبها لاتحرمنا من دعواتها الطيبه 


لكم المايك 


مندووووووبه متجر الريم*​


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

الحمدااااااااااااااااااالله


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (5 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

.................


----------



## ام زياد (7 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

:cnf3:يعني معقولة ان كل شنطه من هذه الشنط كلها انتي عندك وشاريتها ب20 الف وش دعوه هالسعر عاد قلنا ماركه بس مو لهاذي الدرجه الاسعار يعني مصنوعه من ذهب


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

مااسمح لاي احد يشكك بمصداقيتي 


اذا ماوصلتك نفس الصور واحلى انا اتحمل ترجيع المبلغ 


للتذكير شنط شانيل الاصليه سعرها يوصل 20 الف 


واللي يعجبه شي حياها الله واللي ماعجبها لاتحرمنا من دعواتها الطيبه

ام زياد لك ودي


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

اااااااااااااب


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (17 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

...............................................................................................................


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## لبيه للجنه (14 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فساتين وجاكيتات وشنط شانيل سوووووووووبر ها ي كواليتي الفررررجه بلااااااش*

*موفقه بس الاسعار عندك مولعه*


----------

